# Thoughts on Zeagle Express BCD



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

I recently won a Zeagle Express BCD and wanted to get any thoughts or experiences some forum members may have had. It is appreciated.


----------



## bama6977 (May 5, 2013)

Missed this post. Have had Express Tech for over 2 years and it is great. It's the only BCD I own. Easy to travel with and once set up for you it is ver6y comfortable. I am constantly fooling with it by adding and changing things around. Tried the integrated weight system but did not like it so use weight belt. :thumbup:


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you Bama6977. Out of curiosity, why didn't you like the integrated weight system? I'm trying to get away from the weight belt.


----------



## bama6977 (May 5, 2013)

For me the integrated weight only cluttered the Express Tech. I switched to a soft weight belt and am more comfortable. Also, when I started diving with steel tanks the amount of weight became much less. Express tech is a great BCD


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you Bama6977


----------

